# Flemish giants



## poiuytrewq (29 November 2020)

After loosing our doe on Thursday and my thread re not really wanting to continue the rabbit keeping as it is, I’ve been in the search for a doe to keep our remaining Jonny company. He’s a neutered buck I’ve come across Flemish giants. Both myself and oh are a bit smitten!
The idea being get a baby, get it spayed and it can be company for Jon until he passes away then be a house rabbit? 
We have loads of space both in and out. My dogs and cat don’t bother with the rabbits, as in they won’t chase or even show much interest, so the big one being a house rabbit one day could work. 
The problems being, can you sex a baby? I need it to be a girl. What age could she be neutered from? Until that point could they live separated by wire panels to get to know each other (this is how I’ve introduced new ones in the past, this may just be a bit longer term)
What other big breeds are out there? I’ve seen a British giant and New Zealand, presume meat breeds?
Is this a ridiculous idea?


----------



## Griffin (29 November 2020)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your rabbit. I have such a soft spot for them, they are often misunderstood but such lovely pets. 

Rabbits are social and need the company of other rabbits. But having said that, I think there is a world of difference between having a very elderly house rabbit on their own (which I have done when their partner died and the surviving rabbit was eleven) compared to a young one. I would be worried about leaving a rabbit, even a big one, unattended with cats and dogs though in a house, just in case.

Your best bet is probably to speak to a rescue and see if they will allow you foster a rabbit until Jonny passes away. They would also be able to help with bonding and you would not be left with a single rabbit at the end (it could return to the rescue to be rebonded and adopted).

I love giant rabbits (I have always wanted French Lops), however, due to their size, they don't make old bones. I think the average lifespan is about 4-6 years, which is a lot less than smaller bun. They are lovely though!


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 November 2020)

No totally agree. I never leave them alone. For now anything new will live with Jon anyway. 
I am definitely getting him a buddy. I can’t rehome him. I thought maybe I could but in reality I’d worry too much! (Even if it were back via the blue x )


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 November 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Although people post videos about their cats dragging in adult ducks, and other large prey, in reality those cats are actually only the minority. The majority of cats are actually not interested of prey animals of adult rat size or above. One study I read about found that in general cats are not good rat killers. Introduced in an area to fix a rat problem, the cats in the study killed baby rats if they caught them, but didn't really try catching adult rats. However people still thought the cats had fixed their rat problem, because the cats presence made the rats more careful, so the humans didn't see as many rats in their area anymore.

Mice, and small birds though, they're of a size which appeals to the hunting instinct in most cats.
I know that when I had Guinea pigs as a teenager, and the family had 3 to 5 adult cats, our cats never cared about the adult piggies. I could have the piggies out on the floor, and a cat would come into my room, and pretend they didn't see the piggies. Sadly one newly born baby piggie who escaped the cage was promptly caught, and killed by one of the cats, before I even was aware about that it had been born.
Some years ago we also had a problem with wild rats wanting to spend the Winter somewhere warm, and cosy, and found themselves a way into or house. Cilla who happily catches mice, small lizards, small birds, and frogs, didn't even try to catch the rats. Berta the Cornish Rex was a useless hunter of everything but cat toys, she once stalked a caterpillar for around 2 hours, and still failed to catch it.

Basically, if you don't happen to have one of the minority cats, who happily tries to kill anything they view as prey regardless of size, then I wouldn't worry about having an adult rabbit living indoors with the cats, especially not since you're thinking of getting a giant breed, and not planning on leaving them loose together unattended.

About when to spay female rabbits there seems to be a jungle of advice, I've read anything from 4-5 months (a bit younger if they're males), from they weigh around 1 kg, to that giant breeds should wait until 9-10 months. But also that waiting to 9 months is not good because that allows them time to build up a layer of fat in the belly area... As said, it sounds like a jungle.

I've read about Flemish giants before, and thought they sounded a bit too extreme. Don't remember having heard about the British giants, they sound a bit easier to own, as if they're bred to also function well as pets.

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Nicnac (29 November 2020)

I had a Flemish Giant called Reginald Gorgonzola (I didn't name him!)  We lived in Belgium and his English owners were moving back here so i inherited him.  He was enormous and so friendly.  Fully house trained to use the cat litter (the cat was terrified of him).


----------



## Equi (29 November 2020)

I love how this turned from I don’t want another rabbit to I want a massive horse size rabbit 😂😂😂

I’m no help as I’ve never been a rabbit person but I do like the idea of a humongous one.


----------



## millikins (29 November 2020)

I'm going back decades but a childhood friend had a Flemish giant rabbit, imaginatively named Peter. He was huge, friendly and lived to be really old, at least 10.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 November 2020)

equi said:



			I love how this turned from I don’t want another rabbit to I want a massive horse size rabbit 😂😂😂

I’m no help as I’ve never been a rabbit person but I do like the idea of a humongous one.
		
Click to expand...

😂 I know! I’m seeing this as a going to be friendly house pet type even if it doesn’t live full time indoors. 
Our cat is a tiger, he gets very offended when people comment on his tiny size, he is as hard as nails. Current rabbits, chickens and even my two little not adult bantams give him what for 😂

So... I have compromised slightly. I’ve put a deposit down on a cross breed. It’s a German lop x continental giant so will be big but manageable size. In the meantime I have messaged a few shelters as this baby won’t be ready til feb 12 which was bit of a shock tbh, seems a very long time but maybe bigger rabbits mature slower. 
So i am still on the lookout for a spayed girl if one comes up to foster but they seem like gold dust. Jon is extremely nervy and stays hidden away by himself 
He is eating but not much, I think it was our old girl who had the huge appetite so I’m not too worried just yet. It’s early days for him.


----------



## Equi (30 November 2020)

Now we’re up to 3! 🤣


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2020)

equi said:



			Now we’re up to 3! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I hadn’t expected Jonny to be quite so stressy. Because he hates people so much it’s not possible to try and give attention etc or as I would normally in between companions, take him inside.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (1 December 2020)

That's so difficult, and adds to the sadness, when you/other pets can't offer any temporary substitute companionship. Hope you can find something suitable to fill out the gap between now, and February.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2020)

Poor Johnny, is he a house bunny/ house trained? Could you bring him into the house so that way he's a little bit less alone i know its not the same but he'd hear your voices, even if he has his own room/ a pen in a room so he can't wreak havoc?

Or even a stuffed rabbit in the cage with him with a heat pad so he can cuddle up to it as a temporary stop gap?

We need some photos of him and your new bunny. I had rabbits and guinea pigs when I was a child some were really pleasant, others er less so!


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Poor Johnny, is he a house bunny/ house trained? Could you bring him into the house so that way he's a little bit less alone i know its not the same but he'd hear your voices, even if he has his own room/ a pen in a room so he can't wreak havoc?

Or even a stuffed rabbit in the cage with him with a heat pad so he can cuddle up to it as a temporary stop gap?

We need some photos of him and your new bunny. I had rabbits and guinea pigs when I was a child some were really pleasant, others er less so!
		
Click to expand...

It would be similar to bringing a wild animal inside, he doesn’t want to hear voices. He really isn’t happy around people at all sadly. I had thought of just sitting with him but honestly he’d be terrified. This was the reason I had him. I was happy to let him be and not try to handle him much. He’s never got any better 🤷‍♀️
I go into the pen and muck it out like a stable and have to go in to feed them etc so usually but I’d a wild one just gets used to me/starts approaching for a carrot etc. Not Jonny


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2020)

I can certainly try a stuffed toy though. I’ve given him a big old coat thinking he may snuggle down into it.


----------



## HorseyTee (21 December 2020)

I used to keep frenchies for years. Amazing rabbits. 
Whenmy last one lost her friend, I decided not to keep rabbits anymore, but as they'd both lived inside and mixed with the dogs, she was happy enough with us as company and lasted another year. She was already 8 so i didn't want to get another bun and keep repeating the cycle sadly. 

Would your boy be happy to be indoors with you and the dogs for company if he's an old boy? 
If you definitely want another, the giants do make amazing house buns. I miss my frenchies so much. 
I would say you'd need them seperated with more than just 1 piece of mesh and boy bun could still get her pregnant...They find ways lol. 
Most vets will spay from 5-6 months...but 'may' do it as early as 4 months for a giant as they'll reach a safe weight quicker.


----------

